# Humidor Too Humid



## CCantu357 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a small 20 count humidor that has been way too humid lately (80+ according to my analog meter). I am using a Xicar gel device that is rated for up to 50 cigars. Is this perhaps to powerful for my small humidor? Or could it be other issues. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Get rid of the analog devise 
Get rid of the Gel
Check you seal on the humidor
On a 20 ct, I would use a Boveda pack or a tube of HF beads for RH stabilization.
Given where you live, unless you are in air conditioning, keeping RH low is going to be a struggle if you don't
go with beads of HCM


----------



## mando3 (Feb 5, 2013)

you might not even have a humidity problem, for all we know, your humidor could be at a steady 65, those hygrometers are way to inaccurate.


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

First that analog meter needs to go away they look cool and all but they really suck at actually showing you what's going on inside the humidor get a digital and don't cheap out on it, second someone correct me if I'm wrong but isn't Gel a one way humidification solution meaning it only gives out moisture it doesn't absorb it. If you're showing as way to high an RH I would loose the gel and go with Bolivia 65 RH pack.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Agreed, unless you are really lucky, the analog hygrometer is off by quite a few. Until you get a digital, it's worth calibrating to see how far off it is, then you'll know how to proceed with regulating the rH. I second a tube of HF for a 20ct.

If your gars feel a little soft to the touch, you may want to get them out for a bit to be safe until you have some concrete facts.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

If you find that your hygrometer is reading correctly and you do in fact have too much humidity you can use dry humidity beads to absorb the extra moisture.


----------



## CCantu357 (Feb 2, 2012)

The meter seems somewhat accurate, passed the old salt in bag test. Moving my humidor seems to help. It was right next to my back door that also has a window. After moving to the middle of the living room it went from 80 to 75.


----------



## Skraff (Jun 24, 2012)

Before you throw out your hygrometer, check what brand it is and what build quality it is.

The cheap paper based ones are basically worthless, but a good hair based analogue such as an Adorini are just as accurate as a digital.
A precision made device will last you a lifetime, and it would be a waste to throw out an expensive fine-machined analogue.


----------



## bleber (Oct 13, 2012)

with it that high, be on the lookout for mold. while I agree that cheap analogs are inaccurate, I've not experienced a 20% RH difference in measured vs. actual. Maybe others have.


----------



## bundy81881 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah those good analogs are hard to find. As nice as they look I just keep them in my humidor for aesthetic reasons.

When I lived in FL and GA (very humid areas) I usually just used the HF beads and that kept it just fine as they helped soak up the moisture.

If the seal isn't that good, you can always do a coolerdor!


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

Not to bash low cost humies. But have you considered getting a high quality humi? Adorini, Waxing Moon, Savoy, etc. There are lots of options out there.

I find that too many cheap humies skimp on materials. I have a Adorini humies and the wall in those are almost three times thicker than my cheap ones. Even my best cheapo couldn't match the seal on those.

You want a great seal not just to prevent rh from escaping. You also want it to prevent the esters/flavours of the cigars inside from leaking out.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

First things first, get a decent Hygrometer and use a boveda calibration kit. The salt test is only semi accurate if you get the water to salt ratio perfect. 90% of analog hygrometers are worthless at measuring RH. I've had one be off as much as 20% on the high side ROTT. I bought an Adorini hair hygrometer and it was - 1/2% ROTT, better than my caliber IV that was +1% and we wont even talk about the money I wasted on a hygroset.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

We can't ignore where the dude lives. Lousianna is where humidity comes from. Even with hvac, I'd be surprised if ambient rh would dip to any concerning level. In some areas, you have to decharge beads as often as others charge them.

The guys are right about analog hygrometers. Unless they say either Adorini, or certified on them, they're not worth the plastic they're made of.

First thing to do is test the rh outside the humidor. You may not need ANYTHING.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Herf is right about location. I live in the very humid south east coastal plain and have never had to moisten my beads. Ive only ever dried them in the oven.


----------

